

Having fun with Emacs in Haskell - jpvillaisaza
http://www.stackbuilders.com/news/having-fun-with-emacs-in-haskell

======
codygman
This is awesome and gives me a chance to extend an editor in Haskell. I'll
have to retry extending Yi again and see if they've made it easier than in the
past.

